# It's Been A While! | Okay, Seriously, I Want Opinions On This....



## PHOENIX (Jul 29, 2015)

Okay, apparently this has been a practice within bodybuilding for a long time...

When I first watched the documentary I immediately thought..."Okay, now I have definitely seen a whole knew level of extreme." Yet, once I started giving it an honest consideration, it does make sense in a way. I mean, if it really is unhealthy and nasty, then why give it to our new borns??? 

P.s., the reason I didn't take it seriously is because in my opinion, this guy definitely isn't "big and impressive" - that's just my opinion. Anyone here think this is hype? Or thinks this is definitely something to consider?


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 29, 2015)

http://www.onlythebreast.com/


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 29, 2015)

to each their own...I wouldn't touch it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'd put some chocolate syrup in my mouth first then go for the breast milk right from the tap. Shake around in your mouth and BOOM! Instant chocolate milk


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 29, 2015)

LOL! I knew someone would go there....


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2015)

Let's just say the average 10lb baby drinks 10 oz of breast milk a day.  How much should a 200lb man drink?  MATH!!!!!! a 200lb man would have to drink 200oz of breast milk.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 29, 2015)

I love knowing that I will have a fresh supply of breastmilk in a few months. It's actually pretty damn tasty!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 29, 2015)

I only drink the finest Cambodian breast milks...


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 29, 2015)

Similac.....


----------



## GSgator (Jul 30, 2015)

That's so gross and thinking why I'm so repelled of it doesn't make since I'm not a fan of cow milk either  my mom has told me I wasnt into nursing. It's great while your a baby and you can't eat solids but now I would rather find other sources to get in my protein and fats.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 30, 2015)

Almond milk is where it's at, Except I'm still trying to figure out how you milk an almond.


----------



## Lilo (Jul 30, 2015)

Breast milk is okay. Just make sure you're ve got your diapers on.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 30, 2015)

Lilo said:


> Breast milk is okay. Just make sure you're ve got your diapers on.



Do tell...

It's way too sweet for my taste.


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I love knowing that I will have a fresh supply of breastmilk in a few months. It's actually pretty damn tasty!





Have you experimented with it in regards to bodybuilding and/or sports training?


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I only drink the finest Cambodian breast milks...



Have you used it for bodybuilding and/or sports training?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2015)

PHOENIX said:


> Have you used it for bodybuilding and/or sports training?


Yes I make a suspension of 50mg dbol and 100 mg drol in the Cambodian breast milk.  According to my research I gained 137% more muscle and lost 92.8% more fat in just 4 weeks compared to placebo.


----------



## HDH (Jul 30, 2015)

If you run a cycle of 1000mg Deca and 1500mg Tren you can just drink your own.

No sense in using anyone else's stuff and with a cycle like that mixed with the breast milk, the sky is the limit  :beaten:

-------------------------------------

Honestly man, there are better things you could be spending your time on researching. 

H


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I only drink the finest Cambodian breast milks...



I miss Chappelle.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes I make a suspension of 50mg dbol and 100 mg drol in the Cambodian breast milk.  According to my research I gained 137% more muscle and lost 92.8% more fat in just 4 weeks compared to placebo.



This sounds like an ad for Muscletech!


----------

